# Photoshop HELP!!!!!!!



## obx (Sep 22, 2010)

Hello,
When I go to save my work on Photoshop and I change the format to JPEG and make it 8 Bits the little box comes out and it reads as follows:
"Could not save a copy as (%#%#^%.jpeg) because write access was not granted"
How the heck do I grant access to SAVE!!!!!!!!!!
I am running Photoshop CS4 if that helps. 
Thank you for your help in advance.


----------



## XCountryGuy (Sep 22, 2010)

Try saving to a different folder or a different file name. Failing that, you could flatten the image, select all, copy, start new file, paste, then try saving that file.


----------



## Overread (Sep 22, 2010)

Check the original file and make sure that you haven't got it set to "read only" in its properties


----------



## obx (Sep 22, 2010)

XCountryGuy said:


> Try saving to a different folder or a different file name. Failing that, you could flatten the image, select all, copy, start new file, paste, then try saving that file.



Not working!!!!


----------



## obx (Sep 22, 2010)

Overread said:


> Check the original file and make sure that you haven't got it set to "read only" in its properties



How do I get to its properties to check if its "read only"


----------



## Overread (Sep 22, 2010)

Go to the folder the file is in and open the folder up - select the file with a right click and from the menu select "properties". You should then get a little window and somewhere near the bottom will be "attributes" if read only is ticked you will have to untick it. Sadly though this might not work with the file already opened in photoshop so you might have to close (and lose you edits) and then repeat again once read only is unticked (if this is indeed the problem)

edit - you might also try changing the file name when you save it that might get around the read only clause


----------



## obx (Sep 22, 2010)

Overread said:


> Go to the folder the file is in and open the folder up - select the file with a right click and from the menu select "properties". You should then get a little window and somewhere near the bottom will be "attributes" if read only is ticked you will have to untick it. Sadly though this might not work with the file already opened in photoshop so you might have to close (and lose you edits) and then repeat again once read only is unticked (if this is indeed the problem)
> 
> edit - you might also try changing the file name when you save it that might get around the read only clause



Not working!!!!!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Sep 22, 2010)

Try going to Adobe product support, or Photoshop forums.


----------

